# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Nối mạng LAN 2 Win 7 choi Ra2

## sangame

ở đây tôi tạo topic tiện đây hỏi các bác 2 vấn đề mong mọi người giúp đỡ:
*thứ nhất*:chẳng là em đang sử dụng 2 chiếc laptop xài "win 7 ultimate" nhưng giờ trong nhà 2 anh em muốn chơi "ra2" và "haftlife" với nhau cho vui nhưng không biết cách nào để kết nối 2 máy với nhau. bây giờ hỏi các bác xem có ai chỉ giáo giúp tôi với. tôi muốn 2 máy chơi với nhau bằng sóng wifi tự tạo trên win 7.
*thứ hai:* hiện tại tôi đang xài 1 con hp và 1 dell tôi muốn trao đổi dữ liệu giữa 2 máy nhưng khi tạo xong thì dữ liệu chỉ chạy 1 chiều thôi,nghĩa là con hp của tôi truy cập vào được con dell nhưng khi làm ngược lại thì con không được và nó báo lỗi "không tìm thấy thiết bị"
mong các bác giúp tôi giải quyết 2 tình huống này với. thank!

----------

